# Let's see them



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

Who just got in had a pretty good day it wasn't amazing but it was far from bad.
Lost 2 came out with 4 and a coot. Green wing, blue wing, ring neck, and the rest are ruddy ducks


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Didn't get any pics, but we had 2 cinny's, 1 pintail, 2 gadwall and 1 greenwing.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

*Nice Surprise*

Had this pair fly in this morning. Nice little surprise. These were taken in an area that is not known for Wood Ducks:


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Well all the ding dongs near us were sky busting all day so not to much made it in range, but we still had a ton of fun and got a couple ducks too.


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

It was a great opening day, there were plenty of birds flying so it didn't take long to crack out a limit, couple blue wings, a few green wings, a cinnamon and a gaddy, a little surprised to see so many blue wings still in the area!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Yes there were a ton of blue wings. My brother, buddy, and I got 6 teal altogether in our hour of hunting- had some hunters set up next to us at 6:55- really screwed us over


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Wifes first hunt. She had a blast even though she couldn't quite get on target.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Papa Moses said:


> Yes there were a ton of blue wings. My brother, buddy, and I got 6 teal altogether in our hour of hunting- had some hunters set up next to us at 6:55- really screwed us over


What make is that canoe?


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

paddler said:


> Papa Moses said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there were a ton of blue wings. My brother, buddy, and I got 6 teal altogether in our hour of hunting- had some hunters set up next to us at 6:55- really screwed us over
> ...


It's an Old Town Saranac 146. My brother and I split the cost as well as painted it over the summer- first voyage was today. Cost with tax and paint was around $530


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well we let you guys fight out the morning. 

Took my 10 year old out for his first hunt, with his 15 year old brother. My 12 year old stayed home in tears with a broken foot from football. We went late afternoon. Only 1 other vehicle in the parking area. Very windy and dark clouds heading in. The boys did great, 1 rudy duck and 8 teal in the last 2 hours of hunting time. It only took 2 1/2 boxes of shells 😂 I didn’t bother to even bring my gun. Hoping and praying I can get my boys into some Geese this year.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It was a long day. We were up at 3:30 AM and didn't get home until about 9:00 PM. It was totally worth it, though. The best time of the year starts now. :grin:

We hunted a different spot this opening day than we had in years past. A group near us had an accidental discharge at about 6:35 AM (it sure is comforting knowing you have people of that caliber hunting nearby O|*), but other than that, the first shot I heard was at 6:59.

The morning flight was shockingly slow. My first opportunity came when a drake Cinnamon and a hen shoveler flew by together. I aimed at the Cinnamon, fired, and was shocked when both of them came down. :shock: Teal numbers were conspicuously low where I was at, but I managed a few more during the first few hours of action.

Action slowed mid-morning. After most of the crowds had cleared out (around noon), the heavens opened up and gave us one of the best flights of mallards I've ever seen. Wave after wave came through for about a half-hour, and we had shots at flocks of 50+ birds. That was enough to finish off my limit. I hung around with the rest of the group while they worked on their limits, and in case some geese wanted to visit. We packed up late in the afternoon.

I'm so glad duck season is here.


----------



## Subway (Aug 28, 2018)

I have gunned utah for 3 years now and have never seen mallards outside one private creek we hit in tooele


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Papa Moses said:


> It's an Old Town Saranac 146. My brother and I split the cost as well as painted it over the summer- first voyage was today. Cost with tax and paint was around $530


Where did you buy it? Used? The new price is listed as $599. It weighs 79#, which is 14# more than my 16' Penobscot. Sad they don't make Royalex anymore.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

paddler said:


> Papa Moses said:
> 
> 
> > It's an Old Town Saranac 146. My brother and I split the cost as well as painted it over the summer- first voyage was today. Cost with tax and paint was around $530
> ...


I bought it new at Al's sporting goods- they matched a sale price I found online. It is pretty heavy but I purchased some wheels to transport it easier.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Papa Moses said:


> I bought it new at Al's sporting goods- they matched a sale price I found online. It is pretty heavy but I purchased some wheels to transport it easier.


I don't know if I could get the Saranac up on my roof rack safely. Don't want to ding my truck.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

paddler said:


> Papa Moses said:
> 
> 
> > I bought it new at Al's sporting goods- they matched a sale price I found online. It is pretty heavy but I purchased some wheels to transport it easier.
> ...


Get you some football players as hunting buddies- they are great for lifting it up on roof racks lol.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Clarq said:


> The morning flight was shockingly slow. My first opportunity came when a drake Cinnamon and a hen shoveler flew by together. I aimed at the Cinnamon, fired, and was shocked when both of them came down. :shock: Teal numbers were conspicuously low where I was at, but I managed a few more during the first few hours of action.
> 
> I'm so glad duck season is here.


It seems like for me if a shoveler is flying, no matter what it is going to die, could probably throw a rock and hit the things


----------

